# Hitching North out of San Francisco ? Advice ?



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey all,

Any advice on hitching NORTH out of San Fransisco ?
Going up Hwy 101 - (NOT THE 1 0R 5)

Hitch from the other side of Golden Gate Bridge ?
Bus to Santa Rosa ??
Hitching OUT of the city on the 101 through Golden Gate Park ??

Any ideas or experiences appreciated.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Mar 28, 2011)

Advice on hitching in California? 

1. Find an on-ramp.
2. Wait. Smiling helps. 

Why can't you take the 1? Doesn't it go straight to Santa Rosa? I guess you could the BART east and then hitch.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks, 
Haha, but need to get on the 101.
The the 1 is the coast route & I iwll vomit my guts out going there via Stinson Beach.
I LIVE UP IN Ukiah and just want a straight coupe hour hitch home.

So looking for advice re : good hitch spots.


----------

